# eclipse problem beim ausführen



## Guest (19. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem Eclipse zu starten immer wenn ich es ausfrühren möchte kommt folgende Meldung:

A Java Runtime Enviroment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK) must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the followings locations:
C:\eclipse\eclipse\jre\bin\javaw.exe
javaw.exe in your current PATH

was kann man machen? bzw was kann ich machen damit das Eclipse wieder läuft`???

kann mir jemand helfen...

Gruß


----------



## GilbertGrape (19. Nov 2008)

na hast du denn eine jre oder jdk auf deinem rechner?


----------



## Gast (19. Nov 2008)

ja hab ich ... alles ist da, das ist ja das komische


----------



## Wildcard (19. Nov 2008)

Du musst deine PATH Variable korrigieren, denn javaw wird offensichtlich nicht gefunden.
Versuch in einer Konsole mal javaw einzugeben. Wenn ein Fehler kommt, hatte Eclipse wohl recht.


----------

